# How do I stop my directv receiver(no remote) from turning on my tv?



## nalgon (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello. About a month ago I notice when I manually turn on my directv *receiver it turns on my tv. The problem with this is that I have Slingbox connected to my directv box. So when I turn on my Slingbox it also turns on my tv and my 4 year old son watches what Im watching. Anyone knows how to go back where my **receiver does not turn on my tv?** I have a Samsung Un55c6900 and a HR-24 **receiver.* receiver. Thank you.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Go to display settings in the HR24 menu and turn off HDMI-CEC


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

@naigon: Well, hello yourself. I would think that is pretty funny, but I feel your pain. Laughing on the outside; crying on the inside. I guess you will be slinging a lot of Barney if that doesn't work. Hmmm. Where did I put that soapbox....? There it is.

That CEC protocol is a scourge. I have a 5x1 HDMI switch that starts at input 1, and if it does not immediately see a signal it moves to 2, then 3, and so on. On the surface that seems like maybe a good idea; why be switched to an input that's off, right?

So as it cycles through it does not care that it might not see a signal right away, it just moves forward to the next input. But all the attached gear sees a HDMI handshake attempt and turns on just as it switches to the next input. (other than my EyeTV playback and my HR24, which is already on since "power save" actually doesn't save anything).

So, bottom line, if I turn a particular active item off when I'm done with it like a good little soldier, before I know it, this precious little switcher has turned back on my DVDR, my DVD player, and a OTA STB. Its smart enough to do all that, yet dumb enough to often require repeated button pushes to get a valid handshake when I actually want it to. Go figure. At least the HR24 lets you turn CEC off, but none of my other items do. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot.

Because guess what? I DON'T WANT THIS STUPID PROTOCOL TO TURN EVERYTHING ON, especially after I just turned everything off! Whoever thought this was a good idea? Is this for mentally challenged people who don't grasp the concept that you have to turn the power on or what? It sort of reminds me of an old A-hole drinking buddy that used to like to jump on every bumper of every car in an apartment building parking lot at two AM just to get all the car alarms barking at the same time. Same mental capacity as my switch. But car alarms eventually turn off.

I want what I want on on when I want it on, and I want what I want off off when I want it off. And I'll take the responsibility for managing that myself, thankyouverymuch. I guess the secret is to put the HDMI switch on a switchable power strip and turn it off first. Great. Now I'm jumping through uneccessary hoops, playing tiddly-winks with manhole covers, just to get my gear to stop acting like its in a Stephen King novel.

I am not exactly thrilled to be living in a nanny state run by electronic dimwitted helper drone servants that aren't smart enough to guess what I want them to do, so they do whatever their pointed little noggins make an undeducated guess about what I want them to do, and end up being wrong 90% of the time.

I've got one set of nannies on one side telling me to turn everything off when I'm not using it, and another set of nannies on the other side turning everything on when I never wanted them to. I'm trapped on a crazy planet where the machines have won.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

When did they add CEC? My HR24 says HDMI control, not CEC. Is that the same thing?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

studechip said:


> When did they add CEC? My HR24 says HDMI control, not CEC. Is that the same thing?


Same thing. HDMI-CEC (or HDMI Consumer Equipment Control) was added to the HR2x DVRs in the last software update. This is to stop truck rolls to have the tech change the INPUT

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

TomCat said:


> * rant Snipped *


Then turn it off in the menu and you can control it whatever way you want to, it's that simple. I don't know what models you have but both my TV and AV receiver have options in the menu to disable CEC control. If I wanted to I can make it all manually operated.

I for one love it, when my mom is watching OTA TV via the TV directly since she's recording multiple shows on the DVR all she has to do is just press the power button and it instantly switches the TV's input back to HDMI-in and the AVR from the TV audio to satellite in. When my family wants to watch a Bluray movie all they have to do is press power on the Bluray player's remote and it switches to the right input, and when they're done they just have to press the power button on the DirecTV remote. No more explaining menus to them, or digging out the remotes for the TV and AV receiver to get back to the right input. We're going to be using this a lot more often now that Retro TV is adding MST3K and classic Doctor Who and our local subchannel isn't available on the AM21 since it was added after DirecTV stopped adding new channels to the database.


----------



## nalgon (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

(I could not find an answer elsewhere, so I am replying to this message. Please excuse me if it is in the wrong place; I am new.)

Can this same procedure be done with an HR44?

We have several devices and I hate not being able to turn off the HR44 when we go to another (Roku, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sburchett said:


> (I could not find an answer elsewhere, so I am replying to this message. Please excuse me if it is in the wrong place; I am new.)
> 
> Can this same procedure be done with an HR44?
> 
> ...


Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video, HDMI Control: set to OFF


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure the update has hit all the 34 / 44s nationally.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

nalgon said:


> Hello. About a month ago I notice when I manually turn on my directv *receiver it turns on my tv. The problem with this is that I have Slingbox connected to my directv box. So when I turn on my Slingbox it also turns on my tv and my 4 year old son watches what Im watching. Anyone knows how to go back where my **receiver does not turn on my tv?** I have a Samsung Un55c6900 and a HR-24 **receiver.* receiver. Thank you.


This is on page 40 of your manual if you want to control the HDMI / CEC / Anynet from your TV.

¦¦ *Setting Up Anynet+*
*OOMENUm → Application → Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) → ENTERE*
*■■ Setup*
*Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) (Off / On): To use the Anynet+ Function, Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) must be set to On.*
✎✎When the Anynet+ (HDMI-CEC) function is disabled, all the Anynet+ related operations are deactivated.
Auto Turn Off (No / Yes):


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

jimmie57 said:


> Menu, Settings & Help, Settings, Display, Video, HDMI Control: set to OFF


Thank you, but when I get to Video, HDMI Control is nowhere to be found.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sburchett said:


> Thank you, but when I get to Video, HDMI Control is nowhere to be found.


Then you have not received the latest NR yet. Patience


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

Okay, will do. 

Thank you for your assistance!

Steve


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sburchett said:


> Thank you, but when I get to Video, HDMI Control is nowhere to be found.


Look in the Setup of your TV. Different manufacturers call it different things but they always reference CEC. It can be turned OFF in your TV.


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion, but it is nowhere in my TV's menus, either. I will just have to wait for the update!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Look in the Setup of your TV. Different manufacturers call it different things but they always reference CEC. It can be turned OFF in your TV.


It may be OFF in the TV alright, but the TS is not going to find it (on their genie) if they don't have the correct software that contains this feature


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> It may be OFF in the TV alright, but the TS is not going to find it (on their genie) if they don't have the correct software that contains this feature


That post was not for the TS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> That post was not for the TS.


Well so lets call it "user". It does not changes the fact tho.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Well so lets call it "user". It does not changes the fact tho.


Get OFF my case !

sburchett's post

Posted Yesterday, 11:01 PM

(I could not find an answer elsewhere, so I am replying to this message. Please excuse me if it is in the wrong place; I am new.)

*Can this same procedure be done with an HR44?*

We have several devices and I hate not being able to turn off the HR44 when we go to another (Roku, etc.)

Thanks!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> Get OFF my case !
> 
> sburchett's post
> 
> ...





sburchett said:


> Thank you, but when I get to Video, HDMI Control is nowhere to be found.


Look in the Setup of your TV. Different manufacturers call it different things but they always reference CEC. It can be turned OFF in your TV.

That is what I am referring to, as you know, this is not the TS. If the feature is not on the Genie because the right software has no loaded yet turning CEC on or off (in the TV) is not going to make this feature appear magically on the Genie


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

peds48 said:


> Look in the Setup of your TV. Different manufacturers call it different things but they always reference CEC. It can be turned OFF in your TV.
> 
> That is what I am referring to, as you know, this is not the TS. If the feature is not on the Genie because the right software has no loaded yet turning CEC on or off (in the TV) is not going to make this feature appear magically on the Genie


sburchett wants HDMI control to OFF, not trying to turn it on.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> sburchett wants HDMI control to OFF, not trying to turn it on.


But he can't turn it ON or OFF, His Genie doesn't have the software that has HDMI-CEC.


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

Oh, okay. So that receiver is called a Genie? I do have the Genie (separate smaller box) hooked up, but haven't done anything more than activating it yet.

Then I guess I am out of luck...?

Either way, thank you all for your valuable input on my issue!


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

A Genie is either an HR34 or HR44


----------



## DrewM (Feb 11, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Go to display settings in the HR24 menu and turn off HDMI-CEC


Of course I should have checked here first. I've had the same issue as naigon with my HR24 and DirecTV just told me today that I needed to switch from HDMI to component, to which I balked. Now I know about the new toggle.

Thank you!!


----------



## sburchett (Aug 7, 2014)

The update finally came through! :grin:

Actually, I'm sure it came through quite some time again, as I had forgotten to check back until I was notified of the post by DrewM.

Thanks to everyone: it worked! Now I don't have to get angry at my Genie every time I turn it off to watch my Roku!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sburchett said:


> The update finally came through! :grin:
> 
> Actually, I'm sure it came through quite some time again, as I had forgotten to check back until I was notified of the post by DrewM.
> 
> Thanks to everyone: it worked! Now I don't have to get angry at my Genie every time I turn it off to watch my Roku!


You are welcome.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

DrewM said:


> Of course I should have checked here first. I've had the same issue as naigon with my HR24 and DirecTV just told me today that I needed to switch from HDMI to component, to which I balked. Now I know about the new toggle.
> 
> Thank you!!


Awesome. Thanks for the update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

sburchett said:


> The update finally came through! :grin:
> 
> Actually, I'm sure it came through quite some time again, as I had forgotten to check back until I was notified of the post by DrewM.
> 
> Thanks to everyone: it worked! Now I don't have to get angry at my Genie every time I turn it off to watch my Roku!


Cool beans! Thanks for the update.


----------

